# Optical problem.



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

I am having a problem with this receiver and its optical out. My HT received only has one optical input and the 211 and my xbox 360 both use optical. No problem just join them together and only use one at a time. The problem is that the optical on the 211 never goes off. Even when you turn it off the optical is still active. any way around this other than unplugging it every time I want to use the 360?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Instead of a reversed splitter, get a switch. I got Radio Shack's 15-1586 manual Optical Selector on clearance many months ago, there should other choices available.


----------



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

So no way to shut the optical off on the 211?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Sorry to see no one with a 211 has delurked to answer this simple question.

I would expect it to go off when the receiver is in off/stand-by mode. At least that's my experience with a 501 and 921.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I don't use the optical on my 211 ... but I don't see any option to shut it off in any menu. The video stays hot while the box is 'off' as well (except for the RF modulator, which turns OFF if you turn off the box but remains ON if you simply let the box go into standby).


----------



## stubbbone (Aug 13, 2006)

http://www.overstock.com/cgi-bin/d2.cgi?PAGE=PROFRAME&PROD_ID=1888159

this will allow you to connect up to 4 units using the component video and digital outputs it comes with a remote also, you can also hook 2 pc internet connection thru it, works great for me, my reciever has 3 digital inputs I use this to connect my 360, pc (with 5,1 optical sound output and high def video card) and my old xbox (modded of course w/hdtv kit), and it works flawlessly. Look around you might find it cheaper, also it helps to keep your 360 cooler by its designed vents on the bottom.


----------



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

If I am going to spend any more money I think I am just going to finally get my onky received with 3 optical inputs. I hate manual switchers of any kind. Does anyone know if the 622 does the same thing?


----------

